# Fruity Tuity Bubblegum Grow



## motame (Dec 24, 2006)

hi, welcome to my first grow! i'm a noob, so just let me have it straight! any advice, thoughts, comments, or questions welcome. please do! 

I started to "study" up on the wonderful world of growing about two months ago. I saw I Grow Chronic! (GREAT video, WW/AK47 grow), and Growing Marijuana (KROM Producties, K2 grow). And a bunch of other ones from youtube.com. I got these great videos from Limewire for free  

So although I'm not that experienced I've been able to germinate 7 out of the 10 Bubblegum seeds that I got from buydutchseeds.com and have been growing them for 3 weeks now. It's soo easy to grow!  Four of the plants are still very young because they were germinated 2 weeks ago. 

I setup a new closet for them that I painted yesterday. My old spot was small and I wanted to use the old space for my flower room. So here are some pics of the first 3 weeks of their life.  I used MG soil, and four lamps with CFL (1200 lumens each bulb).  I started giving them General Hydroponic's Flora series mixed with their water a week ago, seedling strength.  I had a humifier in the room and a fan in my old setup.


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 24, 2006)

what kind of lights do you have?


----------



## motame (Dec 24, 2006)

My new setup is going to have each plant in their own 8 quart container with a CFL lamp (2000 lumens each) hanging above each plant.  I'm using Scott's soil for the transplant into the new containers as the MG has nutes in it.  I've been watering them daily with a few squirts of a small bottle that I have.  I also have a spray bottle with Selzter water that I spray them once daily with it to add a little C02.  I have to add the fan to this new closet, for now I just have the door cracked with it blowing in.


----------



## motame (Dec 24, 2006)

sgtsmoke said:
			
		

> what kind of lights do you have?


 
They are GE CFL 100w (but really 30w) each one is 2000 lumens, that's my new setup.  I have 7 of them.  One for each plant.


----------



## motame (Dec 25, 2006)

okay I checked on them and saw that they have spotting!  It's only on the tips of the leaves, but it's changing colors and getting yellow on some of the leaves.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 27, 2006)

*I would lay off the nutes and give them plain water for now.  *


----------



## motame (Jan 25, 2007)

I actually found out it was just overwatering.  The plants are looking good now.  I have one in flowering.  She's showing white hairs!  BUT she also has what looks like little footballs, please jump in guys/gals and let me know what you think.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 25, 2007)

motame said:
			
		

> I actually found out it was just overwatering. The plants are looking good now. I have one in flowering. She's showing white hairs! BUT she also has what looks like little footballs, please jump in guys/gals and let me know what you think.


*What you have there my friend is a hermie.   Have you ever checked your flowering room for light leaks? I mean when your lights go out in your flowering room is there any light leaking in? *


----------



## SmokeGooD (Jan 25, 2007)

Um..Your Plants Lookin pretty good But i Think There Males iF iM Not Wrong


----------



## motame (Jan 25, 2007)

SmokeGooD said:
			
		

> Um..Your Plants Lookin pretty good But i Think There Males iF iM Not Wrong


 
males don't have white hairs.


----------



## motame (Jan 25, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *What you have there my friend is a hermie.  Have you ever checked your flowering room for light leaks? I mean when your lights go out in your flowering room is there any light leaking in? *


 
Yup, you're right.  There's a little bit of light going in from the door but i didn't think it would matter.  Lesson learned.  I'll redo the room today, and in a couple weeks i'll put the new females!  thanks a lot


----------



## Comatoked (Jan 26, 2007)

Yep look's Like A Male To Me Or Hermie, Either Way I Would Toss it.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jan 26, 2007)

Its definitely a hermie with alot of dominant male traits, get rid of the freak, seal up your room and make sure you new girls never get interrupted during their beauty sleep (dark time)...Good luck and Good Growing!


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Jan 26, 2007)

light leaks during the dark cycle of 12/12 light can change a female into a male or hermie (both sexes) :-S if you can, get a green bulb for a light in the dark period, this will not affect your plants and give you some visibility for when you need to check them at any point during the night cycle and make sure that your room is totally sealed off from any constant light leaks so your babies can have a nice pitch black sleep.

as said above: chop your male plants

Edit: I have also watched the "I Grow Chronic" video with the Mr Green dude. Best Hydro tutorial video i have ever seen  very nice AK and White Widow grow


----------



## cdblop (Jan 26, 2007)

whered you get the seeds?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 26, 2007)

What you my friend have is a  "Rosie O'Donnel":rofl:  plant! Sorry for the hermie situation.  I'd BURN it with gasoline! Good luck next time.


----------



## motame (Jan 27, 2007)

cdblop said:
			
		

> whered you get the seeds?


 
buydutchseeds.com. 

I germinated 10 out of 10 of their seeds! I got them in the veg room now. I used the "I Grow Chronic" technique of germinating the seeds in water, in a dark room, and then putting them into pellets.


----------



## stunzeed (Jan 27, 2007)

Your plants got balls bro.....


Stunzeed...


----------



## motame (Jan 27, 2007)

stunzeed said:
			
		

> Your plants got balls bro.....
> 
> 
> Stunzeed...


 
ouch that hurts. lol


----------

